# Phoenix Retriever Club Yuma AZ



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

Qualifying Results
1st Foxfires Makers Mark Bill and Lorna Kolstead
2nd Heads up Fire In the Hole Lynn Nelson
3rd Topbrass Firestorm Dave Cheatham
4th Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey Marie Doherty
RJ Wingaways Fire Cracker MH Susan Wing
Jam Cool Hand Lucille Rick Coats 

Open finished second series waiting on callbacks


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations to Bill & Lorna Kolstad on their Qualifying win with Smooth! He just turned 2 a couple of weeks ago!!!!

WAY TO GO Goldens......2nd, 3rd and 4th...... WOO WOO!!!!

Thanks for posting Cindy! 

Tammy


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Open results
1st Foxfires Lakoda Warrior Bill and Lorna Kolstad (H) Bill 
2nd AFC Suncrest Wild Oats Arnie and Linda Erwin (H) Linda
3rd FC AFC Iron Lines Honcha Arnie and Linda Erwin(H) Arnie
4th Watermarks Power Punch Glenda Brown
RJ FC Justin Time Mr Motto J. Scott Anderson (H) Patti Kiernan

Jams: FC AFC CNAFC Northern Dancer Jim Harvie, Go Margo Mel Milton, Portland's Lou Rawls Kathleen Bewley (H) Patti Kiernan, Waterborn's Gypsy Rose Donald Simpson, AFC CFC CAFC Candlewood's Prize Fighter Jim Harvie, FC MMR"S Gypsy Leather Mel Milton


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

The Kolstad's are havin' one heck of a week-end! Congratulations on the OPEN win!!!!! Way to go Cody!!!!!

Congrat's to the Irwin's for their OPEN placements as well!

WOO WOO Glenda! Congrat's on the 4th with "Buddy"!!!!

Thanks again Cindy for the info!

Tammy


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks To Ruth Aud she called these in to me Hopefully we didnt miss anyone.
Good Luck to everyone in the AM and Derby.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Way to go Team Erwin...2nd and 3rd in the Open...gotta love it


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

gmhr1 said:


> Qualifying Results
> 1st Foxfires Makers Mark Bill and Lorna Kolstead
> 2nd Heads up Fire In the Hole Lynn Nelson
> 3rd Topbrass Firestorm Dave Cheatham
> ...


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations Bill and Lorna!!! You two work so hard at the game and those two youngsters really deserve the wins! Especially happy for Cody, our Reagan's littermate. Now Chris needs to get something going with Cash..


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I want to echo what others have said. Good going Bill and Lorna!!


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

Bill closed the deal by winning the Am as well. Way to Go Bill !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Bill Kolstad Won the AM not sure with what dog Diann Miller took third with Jazztime's Dust Devil Max thats all the Am results I know
Derby Results: 
1st Madison Hadagun (O) TJ Lindbloom (H) Patti Kiernan
2nd Anza's Blue Angel Megan owned and handled by Ruth Aud
3rd Bawana Blue Angel owned and handled Boyd Woodard
4th Northern Alliance (O) Jack Lippis (H) Patti Kiernan
RJ Beaulieu's Gale Force Warning (O) Kathleen and Geoffrey Bewley (H) Patti Kiernan
Jam Jazztime's Blue Goose Eli (O) Dennis & Diann Miller (H) Dennis 
Jam Buckshot Sir Galahad owned handled by Jewell Easter


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Jack Lippis and Patti Kiernan on their 4th in the derby! Katie is a Zip x Merlyn puppy!

Aaron*


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Lynn, Hope To Get Cash Running Some Trials Real Soon. But I Did Get Second In The Amateur This Weekend With Primo.


----------



## ducky911 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,

I guess Bill and Lorna Kolstad don't have a derby dog.

Bob


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

CONGRATS TO MEGAN AND RUTH! The second in the derby puts Megan on the Derby list!


We are so proud of you!


----------

